# Retour d'une brève expérience sans l'expérience de l'apple watch.



## Snoopy06000 (5 Octobre 2019)

Un petit retour sur mon ressenti de cette dernière ou même avant dernière AW (comme le design est le même que la série 4). 

Je me suis toujours désintéressé au plus haut point à ces gadgets qu'étaient, que sont peut-être encore les AW. N'ayant jamais porté une montre de ma vie mais amateur de l'horlogerie en général et par extension des montres classiques, j'ai toujours mis un point d'honneur à me détourner de ces objets électroniques quels qu'ils soient.  Futilité, gadget, m'as tu-vu, un cordon ombilical électronique de plus, les mots ne manquent pas. 

Tout ceci, c'était y'a deux jours.

N'ayant jamais eu le budget de commencer par une montre de milieu de gamme (800 euros environ), je patientais, je patientais et quelqu'un est venue me souffler l'idée d'une AW. Un non catégorique de ma bouche est sortie mais mon cerveau commençait à regarder, à réfléchir à la nouveauté présentée par la série 5 l'affichage permanent mais aussi l'utilité que pourrait m'avoir une telle montre comme la série 3. 

Les secondes, les minutes, les heures défilaient concernant le temps passé à me renseigner sur les différents aspects esthétiques et fonctionnelles de l'AW. Puis l'idée faisant son chemin, ce qui était réfutable d'emblée est devenu une petite obsession. Je décida d'aller en magasin voir de quoi l'objet retourné. La taille qui me laissait perplexe m'a tout de suite rassurée, son affichage permanent m'a été sympathique sans l'effet whaoui mais appréciable. J'ai pu voir aussi la série 3 qui m'a tout de suite refroidi par son inélégance et son côté dépassé. A coté les séries 4 et 5 sont d'une élégance extrême je trouve. 

Finalement et sans hésitation sur le modèle, j'ai pris la version 5 en aluminium noir  (si je pouvais l'acier est d'une plus grande beauté) noire. 

Pour moi pour le moment, cette montre reste un objet de raffinement (les bracelets sont très élégants) et la possibilité d'avoir l'heure à tout instant (nouveauté de cette année qui pour moi fait une grande différence) sans me couper des miens (appels et sms). 

Je vais l'essayer pendant une semaine pour voir si son usage est justifié, pratique et pas encombrant. 

C'était un petit retour sur ce que je pensais sur l'AW en général. D'hier à aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Octobre 2019)

Snoopy06000 a dit:


> …*et la possibilité d'avoir l'heure à tout instant* (nouveauté de cette année qui pour moi fait une grande différence)…


C'est assez drôle de lire ça lorsqu'on est habitué aux montres classiques !


----------



## Snoopy06000 (5 Octobre 2019)

effectivement c'est paradoxal mais tout s'explique.

De la série 0 à 4 l'AW était un objet connecté qui donnait l'heure. 

Depuis la série 5 et avec son mode veille c'est une montre qui fait fait accessoirement téléphone, etc... . Il faut la voir portée sur quelqu'un.

Pour l'équilibre entre le côté montre et utilisation connexe cela dépendra de l'usage de chacun.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (20 Février 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est assez drôle de lire ça lorsqu'on est habitué aux montres classiques !


Certes, mais les montres classiques ne donnent que l'heure, et encore elles ne sont pas très précises....


----------

